# Awesome combined USB+AUX IN connector 3CD 035 249 A



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

... on paper, that is.
Not only is installation a PITA (one has to dismantle the entire center tunnel to put it in the center armrest), nobody seems to know what the part # is for the USB cable.
The only thing I know is it was not made for the Italian market and I cannot order the cable from VW.
This is the item in question:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16093710210...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:OC:IT:3160&vxp=mtr


























Does anyone out there have any info on this?
Anyone attempted to install it?


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

If that will work with the premium 7 head unit in my 2009 sport, I'm all for finding a way to make it work. I would love to plugin my iPhone if I could.


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

As far as I know (I have Media-In with USB), the USB connector in the CC is in the upper part of the glove box, and NOT in the center armrest. Something smells fishy !


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

vwj81 said:


> If that will work with the premium 7 head unit in my 2009 sport, I'm all for finding a way to make it work. I would love to plugin my iPhone if I could.


Never heard of the "premium 7 head unit". Is it some aftermarket unit? If so, you'll probably have to improvise something, a DIY adapter.



lambda_dryver said:


> As far as I know (I have Media-In with USB), the USB connector in the CC is in the upper part of the glove box, and NOT in the center armrest. Something smells fishy !


Yes as I've mentioned this particular part was made for some obscure market (perhaps China cause that's where the seller shipped mine from). The CC we all know and love normally has the MDI interface with whatever cable you choose (iPod, USB) in the glove box.
But I never liked the idea of the USB in the glove box, I absolutely love the idea of having both USB and AUX in the center armrest!


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Then, my bad. Missed the part when you mentioned that . Good luck with this mod!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

giecsar said:


> Never heard of the "premium 7 head unit". Is it some aftermarket unit? If so, you'll probably have to improvise something, a DIY adapter.


This is Premium 7 radio that was in the 2009 Sport CC:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

It's a FAW-VW and SVW piece of equipment only.

FAW-VW - Chineese VW
SVW - Shanghai VW

Seeing if I can find out other info on it.

*EDIT:* Actually, it came on a # of vehicles. And yes, came equipped on the 2010 Passat CC made in FAW-VW (China).... looking for cable.

I "think" the cable you need is this one: *XXXXXXXXXX* - I'm not 100%... but i think that's the one.

*EDIT 2:* I take that back... this is the cable you need, either of these. *18G 035 320* or *18G 035 320 A*


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> This is Premium 7 radio that was in the 2009 Sport CC:


Hmmm if it's OEM, why haven't I seen it before? Was it made for North America only?



usaf-lt-g said:


> It's a FAW-VW and SVW piece of equipment only.
> 
> FAW-VW - Chineese VW
> SVW - Shanghai VW
> ...


usaf, you are one of the most knowledgeable people I've ever met on any VW forum... can't thank you enough! Looking forward to seeing what else you can dig up!

Cheers man!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

see above.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> It's a FAW-VW and SVW piece of equipment only.
> 
> FAW-VW - Chineese VW
> SVW - Shanghai VW
> ...


Hmmm are you sure that's the one? The description says "USB" but it looks like a regular RCA cable..


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Hmmm are you sure that's the one? The description says "USB" but it looks like a regular RCA cable..


I'm not 100% certain :laugh:

Can you take a better picture of the connectors? I was trying to find out how many pins for each.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

You can clearly see the green (USB) connector has 4 pins. The other connector also has 4 pins, all lined up in a straight line.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

giecsar said:


>


I'm wondering if those "2" connectors come out of that single one. Because if they do... there would be 2 more part #s I can verify. Hate to be a pain... but can you check?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

You're not a pain, you're being helpful and I appreciate that :thumbup:
The green connector has nothing written on it except for the number "13" (not visible in the photos).


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

But wait, there's more! (as they say in your country )


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm determined to get to the bottom of this.
I'm going to order the cable usaf-lt-g suggested, and see what it looks like. I don't have to pay for it, if I don't like it I can leave it at the dealership :thumbup:

In the meantime, I got a little creative and improvised using a regular USB extension cable.
I sculpted a T shape with a cutter (an exacto knife is also ideal) and the cable fits pretty securely.
This is how it looks - not as clean as the OEM connector, but it's not going to be visible :thumbup:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

csierra72 said:


> Regarding the aux/usb button, did you ever get that installed? This guy has them with the cables.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-AUX-SWI...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item43b91916fa


Many thanks. So then, mystery (almost) solved: we can order both the connector and the cables from that ebay seller. However the seller does not mention the part #s for the cables.

Now I want to continue this discussion here.

So if hou have anything else to say please post in the thread above, thanks :wave:


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*There is a OEM USB cable for this *

All ebay sellers that sell aftermarket navigation units supply this extension USB cable for free in the package.(cable that goes to the green plug) I'm sure that you can get it separately as they use it for dongle wifi modem with built in sim card so this aftermarket units can go on line.
Here is the link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-Hole-...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item257b0aa83a&vxp=mtr
and this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-cable-F...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item43b90d125a&vxp=mtr
or the whole combo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-AUX-SWI...078&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&sd=160937102106&
OP inovation is great regardless!
:thumbup: for a great guy!


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Would this work with an RNS510. I had the audio cable in when I had a premium 7. But once I upgraded to RNS510 the AUX-In no longer worked.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a cool idea!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

falcindor said:


> Would this work with an RNS510. I had the audio cable in when I had a premium 7. But once I upgraded to RNS510 the AUX-In no longer worked.


Yes but you will have to improvise the way I did, because the RNS510 does not have the dedicated connector for the USB cable, everything goes through the standard quadlock connector.
So to summarize you need to buy the MDI control unit with the USB adapter and connect a standard USB extension cable to that!

As regards AUX-IN, you should check if it's enabled with VAG-COM, there's a checkbox for AUX somewhere (I think it was module 37-Navigation).


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Older thread, I know.


I'm about to buy this "switch" with cable for the armrest area, but probably not for it's intended purpose. 

They sell them on Amazon for peanuts ($20 or so with cable) I am looking to use the USB side of the plug strictly as a charging port, no data. My RNS-315 doesn't have a plug for it anyway. I have the guts for a cigarette lighter charger that I would solder the cable to for charging protection, etc and hardwire the charger guts to a constant 12V with fuse. 

I do want to possibly use the 3.5mm stereo plug as an aux and that would use a dedicated plug currently used by the MDI in the glove box. Has anyone experimented tapping into those needed wires and can the radio "switch" between MDI and Aux when tapped in manner?


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Just bumping for visibility


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Installed.

Took 20 minutes to gain access to the rear cig plug to tap in and then widen the hole in the console a little. VERY easy job if not running to the radio.


----------

